# ? synovex-H to test prop ?



## scottgetbig (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello all Im geting redy to convert a batch of  synovex-h in to test prop. I have purchased 100 doses, each dose containing 200mg test prop and 20 mg estridiol benzoate. So that equals 20,000 mg of test prop. I have also purchased a
10c s-type kit fom fina kits, its a typical kit but has the estrogen soulabilizer included in it.  If my math is corect this would give me a ratio of 200mg per ml of oil and if i remember corectly anything over a 100mg/ml with prop herts like a bitch.  So if I only convert half the synovex that would give me around 100mg/ml for that 10c stype kit. Dose this sound rite? I'm just not 100% sure I have done the math correctly. Any Imput would be very helpfull.


----------

